# Hard Drive Disappears when overclocking



## Nas7001 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,
When I try to overclock the processor, even by 1mhz, the hard drive disappears from the BIOS but the CD/DVD Drive still shows. As soon as I return it to stock speed, the hard drive shows up again.
Can someone help me?
Thanks.


My Specs:
Intel P4 3.4Ghz
2GB DDR RAM
500Gb Samsung HDD
ATI Radeon 3850 512MB Graphics


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo & RAM?


----------



## Nas7001 (Jun 9, 2008)

The motherboard is a AOpen i865Gm-I 
The RAM is OCZ DDR PC-3200 Platinum CL 2-3-2-5


----------

